# Which mobile wireless broadband would people reccommend, O2 or 3?



## JJ1982 (3 Oct 2008)

Hello

I am looking into getting wifi for my home pc and I see that o2 now have a very competitive price of 19.99 a month which is the same price as 3. Anyone have any imput on which i should swing for?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Which WIFI would people reccommend, O2 or 3?*

I think you are talking about wireless broadband over a mobile network? This is *not *_Wifi (802.11)_.


----------



## JJ1982 (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Which mobilr wireless  would people reccommend, O2 or 3?*



ClubMan said:


> I think you are talking about wireless broadband over a mobile network? This is *not *_Wifi (802.11)_.


 
Oh right, yes that is what I am talking about, my pc ignorance showing through!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Which mobilr wireless  would people reccommend, O2 or 3?*

The _boards.ie _broadband forum usually has some useful threads containing feedback from users of the various internet service providers operating here.


----------



## JJ1982 (3 Oct 2008)

Thanks clubman, I will have a look.


----------



## machalla (3 Oct 2008)

I have used Vodafone, O2 and I know someone who was the 3 usb broadband also.

Of the 3 O2 were the best value in certain circumstances.  They seem to have good network coverage in the citiies and other areas overall.  Vodafone coverage was quite poor I found although it has improved recently.  I would aslo say the O2 BB was generally faster.  3 quality of service is quite poor and you will see the complaints about it on the boards.ie forum.

Monthly charge
Vodafone €30
O2 €20
3 €20

In terms of Data usage :
Vodafone 5gb cap per month.
O2 10gb cap per month.
3 "unlimited" (allegedly)

If you are roaming 3 are the winners overall.  Vodafone and O2 charge approximately €5 per mb downloaded when using a foreign network.  3 will treat any network that they have worldwide (3 Uk for instance) the same as if you are on your local network at home.  So they are much better value if you are travelling but the general opinion is that their offering is poor quality wise.

I hope thats some help.


----------



## JJ1982 (6 Oct 2008)

machalla said:


> I have used Vodafone, O2 and I know someone who was the 3 usb broadband also.
> 
> Of the 3 O2 were the best value in certain circumstances. They seem to have good network coverage in the citiies and other areas overall. Vodafone coverage was quite poor I found although it has improved recently. I would aslo say the O2 BB was generally faster. 3 quality of service is quite poor and you will see the complaints about it on the boards.ie forum.
> 
> ...


 
Yes it is, thank you very much! I had decided to go for 02 anyway. I am on the 3 network for my mobile phone and although i have never had to ring them for anything to complain, i have heard horror stories about it!


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

machalla said:


> In terms of Data usage :
> Vodafone 5gb cap per month.
> O2 10gb cap per month.
> 3 "unlimited" (allegedly)


 
for the €20 pay monthly option with 3, there's a data cap of 10 GB.


----------



## smithfielder (9 Oct 2008)

I recently tried the 30-Day Happiness gaurantee with O2 mobile broadband with the expensive (faster) modem of speeds up to 7MB for €20 p.m. and returned it within the 30 days to get a refund. I never got speeds more than 1MB and the signal from my apartment in Rathborne-Ashtown was terrible.

I am now trying out the 2-week trial offered by 3 on their 3-Pay (Pre-Pay) option. The usb modem costs €99 and then you top up for the time you require €5 per day, €10 per week, €25 per 30 days. The advantage is that you are not tied to a contract. So far I find the speed terrible ususally only 0.5 MB (much worse than O2) but it is enough to keep me in touch with the world while I wait the months it will take to get a landline in.


----------



## johnnygman (13 Oct 2008)

smithfielder said:


> I recently tried the 30-Day Happiness gaurantee with O2 mobile broadband with the expensive (faster) modem of speeds up to 7MB for €20 p.m. and returned it within the 30 days to get a refund. I never got speeds more than 1MB and the signal from my apartment in Rathborne-Ashtown was terrible.
> 
> I am now trying out the 2-week trial offered by 3 on their 3-Pay (Pre-Pay) option. The usb modem costs €99 and then you top up for the time you require €5 per day, €10 per week, €25 per 30 days. The advantage is that you are not tied to a contract. So far I find the speed terrible ususally only 0.5 MB (much worse than O2) but it is enough to keep me in touch with the world while I wait the months it will take to get a landline in.


 
Id be delighted to .5mb lucky to get a signal at all, piece of junk unless your in a urban/large town, hopeless and unreliable devices.


----------

